# Brown snake or Tiger



## Yogi (May 25, 2014)

Hello all,



In advance sorry i dont have a more complete photo but this guy jumped me while on a walk today, i should note that it had a grey hood that can not be seen in the photos, cream / tan and brown large banding.So what ya think?









I peronally think its a tiger for these reason one the lack of brown belly dots, The colouration, the attitude in the fact it flattened itself rather then the typical brown snake S shape.Cons the location is not fitting being the boarder ranges national park NSW.


So let me know?


Cheers Jacob


----------



## baker (May 25, 2014)

Tiger. Head, body shape, scalation and coloration are all wrong for a brown. 
Cheers Cameron


----------



## jase75 (May 25, 2014)

As previously stated, head shape, markings, scales all leave no doubt its a Tiger Snake.

Sent from my XT925 using Tapatalk


----------



## cement (May 25, 2014)

I have found tigers in the border ranges and in the hills round Birrell creek just out of Tyalgum, large ones. It is a tiger.


----------



## Yogi (May 25, 2014)

Thanks for confirming this for me, it bump me on the side of the shoe as I walked by lucky.

I thought it was but wanted to confirm it so cheers.

Cement what kind of numbers have you seen? I have a reliable source tell me he saw one in the nightcap national parks some years back. But to national parks they are not confirmed in this area.

Regards Jacob


----------



## Mr.Self-destruct (May 25, 2014)

Tropidechis carinatus was my first guess but looking closer at those scales I will have to agree with what the others have said.


----------



## Bushman (May 25, 2014)

At first I thought it looked like a Rough-scaled Snake as well, but because there's no indication that any of the scales are keeled and the bands (from what I can see) seem very broad (~as broad as the interspaces); so like the others, I'm leaning towards a Tiger Snake (_Notechis scutatus_).


----------



## eipper (May 26, 2014)

Tiger Snake Notechis scutatus. There is no doubt as to what it is. They are relatively common in the subtropical upland rainforests. Smooth scales easily split it away from anything remotely similar.


----------

